# General > Recipes >  Turkey Butterfly Breast

## greenasiamcabbagelooking

Has anyone got a nice technique/recipe for cooking a 10lb butterfly turkey breast ?

many thanks and merry christmas !!

----------


## dragonfly

put it in a roasting dish, cover with butter (only need a smear) and bacon, cover with foil and shove in the oven, lowish heat and long cook, take foil off when nearly done to crisp up bacon and turn turkey browner

Simple

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

thanks Dragonfly, just to add that the butterfly breast is boned, 
i just nodded dumbly in bews when he told me the crown would be 'butterfly'  :: 

it's a big blob of a thing, can i roll and tie it ? maybe stuff it ?  
google isn't coming to my rescue !

wish it was summer, it'd be great on the barbeque !!

----------


## dragonfly

I thought a butterfly came with bones removed and they tied it back up into the boned shape  ::   a crown is the legs chopped off so its just the body you have to cook

sure someone will be along shortly with a tasty way of doing it

just to add, I never stuff my turkeys as takes longer to cook that way, I have put in an onion and a halved lemon before and that gives a nice aroma/taste

----------


## greenasiamcabbagelooking

> I thought a butterfly came with bones removed and they tied it back up into the boned shape


you're right except for the tied up bit, it's splayed, breasts oot so to speak  :Wink: 

talkin of breasts, where's Nigella this year ?

----------


## toodiemac

Just cook it as Dragonfly said - it's much easier than a whole turkey really.  I wouldn't splay it flat though, push the breasts together before putting it in the tin (or tie it if it keeps collapsing).

I usually give it 20 mins per pound plus 20 mins extra (at about 170 degrees) - Bews were giving out free meat thermometers today though so that will take the hassle out of the timing.

I cover it in butter and streaky bacon, then quarter a lemon and an onion and put that in the tin too before covering tightly with foil - it makes the gravy really tasty.

It's so much easier to carve than a whole turkey and there is no waste.

----------

